# Vape King - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Standing by for Vape King Beta juices to arrive... Testing system ready!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (1/4/14)

Super stuff Rob

I love how the labelling machine is also ready!
Please take a pic of a labelled tank once done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Dont forget to use thermal labels if possible to prevent it from wearing off when you give the tanks a good wash/soak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Silver said:


> Please take a pic of a labelled tank once done



Roger that Hi Ho! We gonna have a fine day today!


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Shew Rob its making me feel anxious lol.. Anyway they are the beta range so any advice will be taken literally


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Shew Rob its making me feel anxious lol.. Anyway they are the beta range so any advice will be taken literally



Hehehe... @Gizmo I'm anxious for you... especially the Amaretto! Today could be the day I finally find an Amaretto that actually tastes like Amaretto... or the Vape Meet box could see some additions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Silver said:


> Super stuff Rob
> 
> I love how the labelling machine is also ready!
> Please take a pic of a labelled tank once done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Rob our very own vape gear Tattoo artist, Wooo Hooo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

johanct said:


> Rob our very own vape gear Tattoo artist, Wooo Hooo!



Hehehe... I'm old and my sense of taste is not as advanced as the rest of you that actually like complex juices... I can't remember when I change coils or what juice is in what tank!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (1/4/14)

@Gizmo I ordered some over the weekend with @steve so looking forward to trying your VK4 tonight if it arrives.

Will keep you informed.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

The first bottle to unpack was in fact the Amaretto! Let me load it into the mPT3 and fire it up at 4 volts on an eGo-C Twist.

Initial impressions... and I will vape it on and off the rest of the day and then do a proper review... 

It certainly is the nicest Amaretto I have ever tasted... none of the horrible chemical tates that is all too prevalent in juices these days! Smooth... I want more taste... it may need a slightly stronger Amaretto flavour... but let's hold off till I have vaped it for the rest of the day! I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised! The vape in is pretty good... it's the outflow that I need a little more from it.



More later!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

The Amaretto and Grape both leaked a little. All the others were fine as were the two Vape Elixir.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

OK I promised myself I would only try one juice a day but after the pleasant surprise with the Amaretto I decided to fill a mPT2 with Amarula and try it... again initial impressions is these juices are going to make the grade and none so far are in the "What the hell were you thinking Box"...

Still filled with excitement I decided to fill a mPT2 with each of the expensive Vape Elixir juices I bought...

Beetlejuice - Mixed citrus... good taste and smooth... more later once given it a full go.

Plasma Juice - watermelon, grapes and menthol... not bad... but not my favorite... more later.

Let's try another Vape King Beta... Banana.. a bit of a chemical taste for my liking but certainly banana flavour... I didn't think I would enjoy this one before I even opened it.. but still way ahead of the other brands I've tasted.

Bottom line is I think the Vape King Range may well become a force to be reckoned with... especially after the beta period is over. They are pretty good juices for a beta test!




​


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

Thanks for the initial impressions Rob


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Thank you for the kind words Rob.. It really means a lot  If they better then TopQ then we winning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Thank you for the kind words Rob.. It really means a lot  If they better then TopQ then we winning



No question Giz... they are better... I can't wait to try the the coffee and Cotton Candy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (1/4/14)

Mine arrived today. Going to drip the walkitalki tonight!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spiri (1/4/14)

@Gizmo, I presume these juices have had some time to steep? Im looking forward to diving straight into VK4 when my package arrives today.


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

It has indeed. About a week of steeping


----------



## Spiri (1/4/14)

Great, no waiting to try your "sous"


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

I had four different people through the Vape Office today and all of them tested Vape King Beta and Elixir and it's amazing how different everyone's tastes are... one person was exactly opposite to my likes and dislikes and the others all had favorites and ones they didn't like. Bottom line is that every single juice other than Banana had a fan!


----------



## zaVaper (1/4/14)

Rob flavor is sooo subjective, I find that flavor ebbs and flows throughout the day, something that tasted fantastic at 7am can taste mediocre at 2pm. It's awesome that VK is making some juice, the more the diversity in locally produced liquid the better. Only one criticism/recommendation, please use an RDA when testing juice it really "pronounces" flavor better, I find the tanks tend to mute, however seeing that the majority will be using a tank it makes sense.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

zaVaper said:


> Rob flavor is sooo subjective, I find that flavor ebbs and flows throughout the day, something that tasted fantastic at 7am can taste mediocre at 2pm. It's awesome that VK is making some juice, the more the diversity in locally produced liquid the better. Only one criticism/recommendation, please use an RDA when testing juice it really "pronounces" flavor better, I find the tanks tend to mute, however seeing that the majority will be using a tank it makes sense.



Roger that @zaVaper! For all my serious tasting I use the Nautilus... but I have an original Russian 91 as well as a REO Grand on it's way from the USA. And I have my toolbox with all the RBA stuff ready! 

I agree about juice tasting different at different times of the day too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zaVaper (1/4/14)

Ah man, I want a REO, but vape budget says no!

The "Diamond Coil" is the best I have found for flavor profiling, it also uses a tiny wicks so you don't have to use allot of juice for testing. here's the build video.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

zaVaper said:


> Ah man, I want a REO, but vape budget says no!
> 
> The "Diamond Coil" is the best I have found for flavor profiling, it also uses a tiny wicks so you don't have to use allot of juice for testing. here's the build video.



I just LOVE Rip!

I think I will concentrate on a normal coil for now but will download Rip and keep him for a day when I need to take the next step!


----------



## Silver (2/4/14)

I agree with all of you, flavour is extremely subjective

And on top of that, your perception of the flavour can be affected by so many variables:
- the device
- the power
- the wicking
- the time of day
- your taste buds - in the first few months of vaping, I found my taste buds improved, so the way I perceived flavour changed a bit too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> after the pleasant surprise with the Amaretto



I have to say I'm enjoying the Amaretto more and more... I now have it on the mPT3 with the new eGo-C Twist 1300mah battery... really nice hardware combo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/14)

Glad to hear it @Rob Fisher please let us know if there are any improvements which need to be made

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Glad to hear it @Rob Fisher please let us know if there are any improvements which need to be made



My initial reaction was it needed a slightly stronger taste but now I think it's pretty perfect the way it is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> My initial reaction was it needed a slightly stronger taste but now I think it's pretty perfect the way it is!




Glad to hear that 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Glad to hear that



Another good sign is I have just refilled the mPT3 tank with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Juice testing is very subjective and my choices are based on my simple tastes... it needs to be said that the juices that didn't make it into my Vape again Box were liked by the other 4 testers that sucked on them yesterday!

The next batch of testing is getting close! Amaretto and Amarula made it into my Vape Box but VK Beta Banana, Vape Elixir Beetlejuice and Plasma did not.

Lined up for tomorrow is VK Beta Grape, Cherry Apple and Cherry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

OK my daughter came home (waitress at Olive and Oil Hillcrest) and saw the new juices ready to be tested and wanted to try the VKB Cherry Apple so I filled the mPT2 and put it onto one of the new 1300mah eGo's...

My initial reaction was smooth but I couldn't really taste the Cherry or Apple... neither came through strong enough... my daughter summed up pretty well as "they taste like a sugus sweet"... will try it again but really think that both flavours should be increased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

Thanks for the feedback Rob will look at this one again

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say I'm enjoying the Amaretto more and more... I now have it on the mPT3 with the new eGo-C Twist 1300mah battery... really nice hardware combo!



I agree, the Amaretto does it for me on the Kayfun Lite, just using the supplied coil/wick for now. But the flavour is spot on for me. It may just become my regular ADV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (6/4/14)

Im quite interested in the pepsi , been off cola vapes for a while but i will persist !


----------



## Rex_Bael (28/4/14)

I got my hands on a few Vape King Beta juices and I am very pleased thus far.

*VK4: *Love the more pronounced tobacco flavour, but I am missing the caramel flavour a bit. It becomes a bit sweet to me after a while. Currently I think my ideal RY4 type vape would be about halfway between VK4 and VM4

*Vanilla Cream: *I am loving this one and I am usually not a fan of vanilla anything. It's a very smooth and comfortable vape perfectly suited to whiling away an evening.

*King's Cream/King Scream*(The bottle is marked Kingscream )*: *Excellent dessert vape, I am loving the slight liqueur flavour that shines through the chocolate and peach. The chocolate has a lovely dark choc flavour that gives a perfect base to the sweetness of the peach.

*Gummiberry Juice: *It smells delicious, but it has the same muskiness that the Smurfette type flavours has. This unfortunately does not work for me, but HRH loves it.

Overall I am very impressed and will certainly buy again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (4/5/14)

I got two new juices from VK on friday, and here are my thoughts.

King's Cream: First thing I did was drop some into the Trident, running on my hammer mod. Initially I wasn't very impressed, so I half filled the kayfun, and vaped it on the VTR, playing around with some lower watts. And then moving it back up again. After awhile this flavour really began to grow on me. And now I really like it. In fact I have gone through a whole tank already and am about to fill her up again. @Rex_Bael did a good job of describing it above, so I'm not gonna add to that.

Smooth Tobacco: Have this in my other Kayfun running on the Nemesis mod. Just absolutely love this one. It's even better for me than VK4.

On a side note, I tried something the other night with some almond essence my wife had in her baking stash. Added about half a ml to about 10ml of VK Traditional Tobacco. Man this is a winner. Can anyone say homemade amaretto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (15/5/14)

I am not going to do a review as such this morning. I am going to warn those of you who use clear tanks on your Kayfun's though. Vape King has a Banana E-Juice, very pleasant tasting, that is harsh on clear tanks.

I filled my Kayfun last night with this Banana juice and after enjoying the Banana candy type vape I set aside my mech to retire to bed. This morning I awoke only to find my tank cracked and looking ugly as hell (As you can see on the picture below).
Luckily I do have a spare clear tank.

Please use the steel section of the Kayfun if you are going to vape this juice and avoid a nasty surprise.


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 7


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

how can a juice crack a tank? stain maybe but crack? really?
is there other juices aswell that can do this?


----------



## Alex (15/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> how can a juice crack a tank? stain maybe but crack? really?
> is there other juices aswell that can do this?



source: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/clearomizers/219179-lets-make-list-juices-flavors-crack-tanks-ce2s-clearos-40.html


*QUOTE:
Most Recent UPDATE*

My aim is to compile a list of juice and flavorings that *may* cause problems as far as cracking, fogging, or etching polycarbonate tanks. Anything listed here *may* cause your polycarbonate tank to be damaged. I am primarily focused on the polycarbonate tanks, although this info *may* apply to other tanks.

*I am certainly not attempting to ban any flavors or ejuices. I'm just trying to help out some folks who continue use polycarbonate tank systems. *

* ***Most, if not all, polycarbonate plastic by nature uses BPA in its manufacturing You can read about BPA leaching from plastics. Just google BPA. IMHO, it's just another good reason to move away from polycarbonate material. *

Polypropylene is my personal choice for tank tubing because it it inexpensive and durable. This is the same material that is used to make syringes. Polypropylene tubing can be purchased here: McMaster-Carr. You can use 5/8"id x 3/4od for Liquinator tanks, Lil mama tanks, Big daddy tanks, Jtanks, and others. This tubing has a very slight curve to it, but will not be noticeable when cut to a short length. You can see a pic of a tank I made using this tubing with Liquinator endcaps here: Here's a pic of my polypropylene tank

The popular DCTanks can now be found made from polypropylene tubing. Polypropylene will not crack from a chemical reaction from using juices on this list. For some reason, most vendors are not stating the fact that these are made from polypropylene. IMO this is an excellent selling point that they are missing... These tanks can be used with some XL cartos, or they can be easily cut down to fit a standard sized carto, my personal preference, since I have a few dozen tanks, and I can't afford the pricier ones.

Glass tanks are also a wonderful alternative.

I am personally not familiar with the Vision Stardust type tanks or any of the clearomizer types. From what I hear, they are polycarbonate and folks seem to be having the same issues with cracking/frosting. I am also not familiar personally with Vivi Nova's, since I have found my happy place with polypropylene DCTanks.

All of the ejuice/flavors listed below have been reported by at least one ecf member to cause problems for them. YMMV.

Some of these are premixed juices, some are flavorings that DIY'ers use. Contributions have been made by myself and other members. So far we have:

Here is the list. *Everything* listed here has caused someone a problem with a polycarbonate tank. Some have reported no issues whatsoever with some of these juices/flavorings. Use at your own risk with polycarbonate tanks.


Alien Vision Cravelope
Alien Vision Pineapple Pulp
AVE Hype
Cinnamon like "atomic cinnamon" types, not warm cinnamon like cinnamon coffee cake, this is okay
Citrus acid
Clove oil
Cola(because of cinnamon)?
Decadent Vapors Bubblegum
Dekang Pina Colada/Tobacco mixed
DIY Flavorshack Tangerine
DIY Gummibear(melted plastic endcaps on DCTank).
E liquids that contain triacetin, used in vg liquids to carry flavor more effectively
Ecblends Apple Pie
Ecblends Banana
Ecblends Cinnamon Apple
ECBlends Gingerbread, double flavor
ECBlends Grape
ECBlends Rootbeer
Ectoplasm
Elixirliquids Cinnamon Death
Elixirliquids Deathday Cake
Elixirliquids Gummibear
Elixirliquids Heaven and Hell(cinnamon with menhtol)
Elixirliquids Rage(hot cinnamon)
FA Lemon Sicily Flavoring
FA Tiramisu
Flavor West Ecto Cooler at 12% with 5% TPA Hawaiin Punch(diy mixture) 
Flavor West Mojito Flavoring
Fuzion Vapor Gumby's Blood
Ginger's Fireball
HellaVapor's Raspberry Winta-green
High Brow Vapes Orange De Sangre(peeling on inside of tank)
High Desert Vapes Ecto Cooler
High Desert Vapes Applewood Tobacco
Honeysuckle
KBV Hummingbird Nectar
Lorann Butter Rum flavor
Lorann Butterscotch Flavoring
Lorann Horehound Flavoring
Lorann Peppermint oil
Mad Murdock's Radiator Pluid
MadVapes Black Licorice
Malic acid
Mimosa(because of the orange)
Mountain Oak Vapors Red Drop
Mrs. T's Apple Crumble
Mrs. T's Apple Pie with Ice Cream
Mrs. T's Kickin' Pineapple 
Mrs. T's Snickerdoodle
Mrs. T's Strawberry Lemonade
Mrs. T's Strawberry Shortcake 
Mt. Baker Vapor Arnold Palmer
Mt. Vapor Cola
Mt. Baker Vapor Cream Soda
Mt. Baker Vapor Marachino Cherry
Mt. Baker Strawberry Lemonade
Mt. Baker Vapor says not to use their Amaretto, Cinnamon, Citrus flavors, Mt. Dew, Sweet Tarts, Green Apple, Ginger, and Lavender in plastic tanks
Mt. Dew flavoring
Mt. Vapor's Lemonade(endcaps melted)
My Vape Store Cinnabun
Neon Vapors Neon Cherry
Nutmeg
Oil based/e liquid that conains essential oils, when mixed with.pg/vg, creates esters which will crack plastics
Pluid
Rawrvapor Antidote
Rawrvapor AuRaWRa
Rawrvapor Banapple
Rawrvapor Hawaii Sunrise
Rawrvapor Strapple
RxVapor Bugatti
Sassafras
Smokeless Image Banana Nut Bread Liquid from From Smokeless image
Sour flavors
Tasty Vapor Atomic Cinnicide
Tasty Vapor Cherry Cola
Tasty Vapor Sherbet
Timmy's Double Double from Juicy Clear
TPA Blueberry Candy(melted plastic endcaps on DCTank)
TPA Blueberry(melted plastic endcaps on DCTank)
TPA Cherry Blossom flavoring
TPA Cinnamon Danish flavoring
TPA Earl Gray Tea flavoring
TPA Holiday Spice flavoring
TPA Honeysuckle flavoring
TPA Lemon Lime flavoring
TPA Maraschino Cherry flavoring
TPA Pineapple flavoring
TPA Ripe Banana flavoring
TPA Rootbeer Flavoring
TPA RY4 Double Flavoring
TPA Spearmint flavoring
TPA Sweettarts
TPA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream flavoring
TPA Vanilla Custard flavoring
V2Cig's Menthol
V4L WOW Peppermint Nobacco
VAL Goddess
Vapalicious Gooey Butter Cake.
Vape Dude's Lemonade
VaporGod Black Cherry
VaporGod Spearmint
Vapor Renu Cherry Crush
Vapor Renu Marlboro, Lavender, Pink Lemonade 
Vapor Renu Mt. Dew Baha Blast and Strawberry Limeade
Vapor Renu Mt Dew Code Red
Vapor Renu Teaberry, Cherry Vanilla (possibly most of their flavors)
Vaporbomb Fire 'n Ice(cracked tank, melted rubber drip tip)
Vaporbomb Green Apple
Vaporbomb Hot Cinnamon Candy
Vaporbomb Sun Kissed
Vaporbomb Sweet Cherry
Vaporbomb Sweet Cinnamon Red Hots
Vaporgod Licorice
Vapor Room Cinnamon Red Hots
Virgin Vapor Luscious Lime
Virgin Vapor Sweet Summer Lemonade
Vixen Vapor RH Candy Cane
Vixen Vapor Rootbeer
Wintergreen juice or flavoring
Ziquid Zenthol 

*This list was reported on the thread. I'm not sure if it's Flavor Art or Flavor West, but the following e liquids may break your plastic tank based system.*

Absinthe
Amaretto
Apricot
Arnold Palmer
Big Red Soda
Black Licorice
Black Rock
Blood Orange
Cider Fire
Cinnamon
Cinnamon Hot Tamale
Cinnamon Red Hot
Creme De Menthe
Dr. Pepper
Ecto Cooler
Ginger Ale
Ginger
Green Apple
Key Lime
Lavender
Lemonade
Lightning
Mango
Mango Tea
Maraschino Cherry
Monster Bash
Monster
Morning Vape
Mt. Dew
Orange
Orange Ice
Peach
Pineapple
Pineapple Peach
Pink Lemonade
Rad Energy
Razzle Dazzle
Rock Star
Root Beer
Ruby Red Grapefruit
Sassafras
Solar Flare
Sweet Tarts
Tangerine
Venom
White Out
Yellow Ice


*Perfumer's Apprentice lists triactetin as in ingredient in some of their flavors, so be sure to check that out. Triacetin has caused problems for many members.*

Disclaimer: These are not "bad" juices. They just have the *potential* to cause cracking in tank systems using polycarbonate tubing.

*Thanks to ECF Veteran member Stosh for alphabetizing it for me. *






*"There is a way we've heard from others to check if you have a melting juice before you put it in a tank. Take a CD, might not want to use a good one or one with music on it, and put a couple drops of juice on it. Let it sit, overnight is probably ideal, and if it cracks the CD it will crack the poly as they are supposedly the same material."*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/5/14)

Many juices crack tanks and it can happen very fast. Without getting technical on this one, if the juice contains an ingredient that's going to react with a material like poly carbonate it's going to haze or crack depending on the severity of the reaction. It's the main reason why so many companies switched to glass, cause their is unfortunately many of them. Note that not all banana flavorings will crack tanks, but TFA's banana is well known for this. (I'm not saying this is a TFA extract.)

Many e-liquid manufactures, especially the high end ones have also now stopped using any extracts that cause tanks to crack. Five Pawns for example use many flavors that are WELL KNOWN tanks crackers, yet their juices will never crack a tank. Gear is expensive and it can happen without warning.
So be wary of what you stick in a tank. Especially if it's an expensive atty and finding another window for it is hard. This happened to one of my Hellfire's waaaaaay back. Thing cost me like 200 Euros. Tank broke and I could never get a replacement. Luckily someone bought it off me.

Do a test on something else that is plastic, verify with your juice supplier whether or not it contains ingredients that crack tanks or alternatively use a full metal jacket

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

hmm i better buy another M-tank kit for my kayfun then


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Spiri said:


> I am not going to do a review as such this morning. I am going to warn those of you who use clear tanks on your Kayfun's though. Vape King has a Banana E-Juice, very pleasant tasting, that is harsh on clear tanks.
> 
> I filled my Kayfun last night with this Banana juice and after enjoying the Banana sweet type vape I set aside my mech to retire to bed. This morning I awoke only to find my tank cracked and looking ugly as hell (As you can see on the picture below).
> Luckily I do have a spare clear tank.
> ...



Oi! Thats not good! Sorry about that bud! Never knew the banana did that  We had it with the strawberry aswell which is why we took it off the market, I will play around with the banana in different tanks and see why it did that, we have changed the banana concentrate which we use so it could be a bad concentrate, I will pm you now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> how can a juice crack a tank? stain maybe but crack? really?
> is there other juices aswell that can do this?


Absolutely, citrus and cinnamon juices are known culprits. Only vape in glass or stainless steel. Never heard of a banana juice doing this though. Thanks for the heads up @Spiri.


----------



## Alex (18/5/14)

Company: Vape King
Product Name: Wacky Wicks 





Reviewer: Alex 

Mod: Nemesis and Hammer
Watts/Volts: ?

Atomiser: Kayfun
Coil Resistance: .5ohm
Wicking Material: cotton

Strength: 12mg
Blend: 
Price: R70.00 - 20ml
Website: www.vapeking.co.za

Website blurb: 

Taking you back to the good old days of wicks bubblegum Bottle Size: 20ML Flavour: Wicks Nic: 12MG or 0MG PG: 50% VG: 50%

Reviewer Notes:

Just thought I would share my experience with the "" juice today. So here goes:

Since buying this one, I've only used a few drops in the dripper and the taste was exactly as I remember this from my childhood. I thought this would be good to use as a mouth cleanser now and then. 

Well anyway, onto today.. and I had an empty kayfun, so looking through my stash I spotted the Wacky Wicks juice, and thought "Hey that's not a bad idea". Filled her up and left home to go shopping for some random stuff.

On the drive to the shops I had a vape, and immediately detected a burned taste. But I've never experienced anything like this before. I thought perhaps the wick may be a problem, and tried again, needless to say it was terrible. Felt like a blowtorch to the back of my throat. So the only option was to leave it until I could get back home and check things out.

later after returning I took the kayfun apart, expecting to find a burned wick or something, but that wasn't the case. Everything seemed fine. So I filled it with some Kings Cream and everything's been great since.

I built a new double twisted .5ohm coil for my other kayfun, using cotton on the hammer mech mod, filled up with Wacky Wicks and gave her a toot. I tell you, thought I was going to die, had the same burned taste and terrible dry burn in the back of my throat. And I couldn't stop coughing for 2 minutes. yeah it was that bad.





I've emptied the tank and replaced it with some "Snollygoster" which is heavenly in comparison, but I had to suffer through getting the remaining juice out of the wick, was just to pissed off to bother replacing it again. Needless to say, everything is fine now.

But there is something wrong with this juice at higher temps, it's completely unusable for my low ohm coils on mech mods. I'm sure it's good on a VV/VW device at lower temps. But this is my experience. So if anyones want's to swop a almost full bottle of WWicks for something else, let me know

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/5/14)

Alex said:


> Just thought I would share my experience with the "Wacky Wicks" juice today. So here goes:
> 
> Since buying this one, I've only used a few drops in the dripper and the taste was exactly as I remember this from my childhood. I thought this would be good to use as a mouth cleanser now and then.
> 
> ...


I found the same with vanilla cream. Fine in say a pt but burnt in a kayfun. Ended up giving it away. Vk4 and kings cream were fine in kayfun. Kings cream isn't my cup of tea tho.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spiri (19/5/14)

@Gazzacpt & @Alex , I have had the exact same experience with the Pina-Colada & Banana juice on my Kayfun. Tried on ohm range from 1 - 1.8 ohm with various style coil builds & wicking arrangements. I have maybe half a tank that will go down well, and then .... BURN! That burn is especially unwelcome when I'm in the office and cant rebuild a new coil, re-wick or even change to a different juice.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (19/5/14)

VK Pina Colada vaping very nicely on the recoiled mPT2 and EVOD1 at lower power around 8 watts
No burnt taste
But I havent tried it at higher power

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Die Kriek (21/5/14)

First taste of VK Cheesecake

WOW. It's cheesecake alright! Flavour is 100% spot on! Full review (my first) coming later. I'm gonna enjoy this for a bit first

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (22/5/14)

Bubblegum loaded in tank 2 today, tank 1 got a Cheesecake refil.

Bubblegum first impression. Bit of a light flavour, but very nice! I almost started chewing on the drip tip . Once again the flavour is 100% what it says on the bottle, it's not like bubblegum flavoured milkshake, it's real bubblegum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (25/5/14)

Please Note: I am a taste pleb, I have absolutely no idea how to describe flavours 'magazine' style. If you want fancy words and descriptions, don't read this. This is also my first review, so any tips on how I can improve will be welcomed

Company: VapeKing
Product Name: Cheesecake
Product Image:



Reviewer: Die Kriek

Mod: eGo-C Twist
Watts/Volts: 4 Volts

Atomiser: Protank 2 Mini
Coil Resistance: 2.2 Ohms (Stock)
Wicking Material: Silica (Stock)

Strength: 12mg
Blend: 50/50
Price: R70 for 20ml. R3.50/ml
Website: www.vapeking.co.za

Website blurb: Yummy yummy Cheesecake a delicious deserty vape
Reviewer Notes: Exactly what it says on the box. A delicious cheesecake vape from the first puff to the last. I just can't seem to put this one down. Just like I prefer my real cheesecake, it's sweet, but the sweetness is almost just an afterthought, and there's a nice sour taste that lingers on the tongue on exhale. Being very light in color it's also very coil friendly.

Similar to: Nothing I have tasted so far

Avoid if: You don't like cheesecake. But who doesn't like cheesecake?

On the @denizenx Nom Scale, I would give it:
4) nomnomnom : very nom

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (25/5/14)

if you look under the ejuice review guidelines, we have the nom system for those of us not able to magazine style rate the juices


----------



## Die Kriek (25/5/14)

denizenx said:


> if you look under the ejuice review guidelines, we have the nom system for those of us not able to magazine style rate the juices


I forgot the nom scale! Will add now!


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/14)

I have some VM Cheesecake loaded in my mPT3 on a 650mah non variable battery right now. Loving this flavor a lot! But to me it tastes nothing like real Cheesecake, sweet and delicious with just a hint of tennis biscuits


----------



## johan (25/5/14)

Absolutely nothing wrong with your review @Die Kriek, after all e-juice is not a complex red wine blend. Keep those reviews coming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (25/5/14)

Is everybody vaping vk cheesecake today.

@Hein510 was vaping it so i filled my mpt3 up. enjoying it on my v3 with 10watt setting.

I cant make this my adv as it gets to sweet. But a all round very good taste when you feel like something diffrent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (25/5/14)

I agree @RoSslkld , very nice flavour but a bit overpowering as an ADV, for a now and then treat it's brilliant

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

That is a great review on the VK Cheesecake, @Die Kriek. Thank you for the trouble. And the good thing about it is that it immediately generated responses from other vapers of the same juice, giving us a well balanced view of what to expect. Thank you for the trouble, not all are prepared to do that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (25/5/14)

One of the many reasons I love vaping! Taste is so subjective!! Cheesecake can easily be an ADV for me, if I decide to stop experimenting. At the moment I love experimenting too much though!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (29/5/14)

So I have received the 2 juices I ordered from VK, Cheesecake and Gummiberry Juice. Thanx @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo . So here goes my first review, more of a first impression but I am sure these juices will grow on me.

Company: VapeKing
Product Name: Cheesecake

Reviewer: AndreFerreira

Mod: iTaste SVD
Watts/Volts: 4 Volts

Atomiser: Igo-L
Coil Resistance: 1.5 Ohms
Wicking Material: Silica Wick

Strength: 12mg
Blend: 50/50
Price: R70 for 20ml. R3.50/ml
Website: www.vapeking.co.za

Similar to: Nothing that I have vaped.

Website blurb: Yummy yummy Cheesecake a delicious deserty vape
Reviewer Notes: This is a great tasting juice, its definitely in my top 3. Very sweet but subtle if that makes sense. I would be able to vape this all day long.

NomNomNom : Very Nom



Company: VapeKing
Product Name: Gummiberry Juice

Reviewer: AndreFerreira

Mod: iTaste SVD
Watts/Volts: 4 Volts

Atomiser: Igo-L
Coil Resistance: 1.5 Ohms
Wicking Material: Silica Wick

Strength: 12mg
Blend: 50/50
Price: R70 for 20ml. R3.50/ml
Website: www.vapeking.co.za

Similar to: Liqua Berry Mix, Gummiberry Juice is much better imo.

Website blurb: A Yummy Sweet berry flavour.
Reviewer Notes: Great juice nice and smooth. Just a slight chemical taste (perhaps i need to build a new coil). But overall I like it enough to buy of it again.

Nom : Its NOM

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/5/14)

Nice honest impressions there @AndreFerreira

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Hi all

I have been vaping several of VapeKing's juices over the past month or so. For those that don't know VapeKing, they are a great vaping retailer based in Johannesburg and have built up a great business from scratch only a few months ago. It is run by forum members @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff. They started their own juice line not so long ago and have built it up to a wide range of flavours. The nice thing about VapeKing is you can go into their vaping lounge and sample all the juices before you buy. Their juices are well priced at R80 for 20ml. That's R4 per ml. They are PG/VG 50/50 and offered currently in 0mg and 12mg.

Here is my first review. It is of their *PINA COLADA* juice...

*Vape King - PINA COLADA (12mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a very pleasant "island style" type juice. It's tasty but not overpowering. At 12mg, the throat hit is a bit low but it gets a full thumbs up for continuous mindless vaping. I have already re-ordered and am on my second batch. *

The liquid is clear and smells good. Nice thing about the clear liquid is that it doesn't wreak havoc with coils. Coils stay cleaner for longer.

I get a very pleasant passion-fruit/granadilla taste with light coconut. It's lighthearted and fun. It vapes nicely and is well rounded. The flavours blend well together. The juice has a smooth texture yet has a slight fizz to it, which I enjoy. The aftertaste is very mild and pleasant.

As I pointed out in the Vape Craving Adventure review, VK's Pina Colada has a similar profile and also takes me right back to the beach when I was a boy - with the smells of coconut suntan lotion. Brings back lovely memories for me.




The flavour itself is low to medium in strength. It has a medium sweetness and a nice sourness too. It's not dry or wet, somewhere in the middle. It has a natural taste.

I did find that several consecutive puffs led to a somewhat "fluffy sherbert" sort of taste that is not the usual taste of the liquid. It's not very unpleasant, just a little strange and spoils it a tiny bit. I tried it on several tank setups as well as the REO and got the same thing.

At 12mg, the throat hit was a bit low for me, even on the REO. (I'd say its on par with other 12mg juices.) But this is not the fault of the juice itself. It made for excellent mellow and mindless vaping at all times of the day and night. Nice for the evenings not to interfere too much with sleep. I would love to try it in 18mg when Vape King launches their higher strength juices.

Vapour production was good - easily on par with other 50/50 juices.

It's interesting how similar this flavour is to Vape Craving's Adventure, which I reviewed recently. They both have a similar passion-fruit/granadilla and coconut taste. Adventure does have a more premium taste to it and slightly stronger flavour. It's also a bit smoother and creamier. I do prefer Adventure slightly, but considering that Vape King's Pina Colada is just less than half the price per ml (R4 vs R8.67), it is hard to beat when one factors ADV affordability into the equation.

I vaped this on my trusty recoiled EVOD at around 8 Watts and on the REO/RM2 at 12-15 Watts. Have been vaping this juice for about a month. The juice tastes good on both setups and power ranges. The flavour on the REO is super enhanced but not bad on the EVOD either. I think folk who like this flavour will get a good vape on a wide range of equipment.

Packaging
- mine have always come in a 20ml dark blue glass bottle with a suction cap and glass dripper
- the cap is not of the "child-deterrent" variety, it just screws off
- a bit tricky to use this dripper to fill up EVOD type tanks because the tip of the glass dripper is quite big but much easier to fill the REO bottle
- the bottle sticker contains all the necessary information. Flavour, nicotine strength, PG/VG ratio
- Vapeking is apparently phasing out this bottle and switching to a different plastic bottle.




Equipment used: 
- EVOD - recoiled at 1.7 ohms - cotton wick - Vision Spinner 1 - (at around 8 Watts)
- REO Grand/RM2 with 1.2 ohm coil - cotton wick - (12 to 15 Watts)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

After another day of tasting juices and finding nothing that suits me I will most certainly try this one! ON my way now to pop a bottle in my basket! Thanks Hi Ho!

Plus after this review they will sell out!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

Awesome review as always @Silver thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (4/6/14)

I have to totally agree with you. VK pina colada is my all time favourite vape. Even my bro in law is hooked on this stuff. Strangely I did not get the pasion fruit and granadilla taste from it. I noticed the pineapple more. This juice reminded me of pinenut softdrik by sparletta. 

Brilliant juice I have to agree...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Hi all

I have renamed this thread to "Vape King" instead of "Vape King Beta Juices"

It was started off by @Rob Fisher who was reviewing Vape King's juices when they were still in beta mode.
Since then, Vape King has launched their juices and members have posted juice reviews of the non beta juices

I have checked this with @Rob Fisher and he is comfortable that we change the thread title.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Awesome review as always @Silver thanks



Thanks @Stroodlepuff - sorry it took me so long to write my first VK juice review


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> I have to totally agree with you. VK pina colada is my all time favourite vape. Even my bro in law is hooked on this stuff. Strangely I did not get the pasion fruit and granadilla taste from it. I noticed the pineapple more. This juice reminded me of pinenut softdrik by sparletta.
> 
> Brilliant juice I have to agree...



Thanks @PeterHarris - it is a lovely juice - hence my interest in your DIY version

As for the Pineapple versus Passion-Fruit/Granadilla - my taste buds are probably a bit tuned toward passion fruit seeing as though its one of my favourite beverages... I find this juice not punchy sour like a fresh tangy pineapple - hence my reference to the passion fruit or granadilla - probably just me though... LOL

Anyhow its a nice flavour and that's what counts.

Love your comparison to Sparletta Pinenut - why didnt I think of that?!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Hi all

My second VapeKing juice review is of their *Grape Soda *juice. I have been vaping this regularly for about the last week or two. Once again it is 50/50. Here goes...

*Vape King - GRAPE SODA (12mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a lovely juice that reminds me of Fanta Grape. Its a simple allround performer. I like it a lot. I will definitely be re-ordering. *

The liquid is clear and smells like Fanta Grape. Once again, nice thing about the clear liquid is that keeps the coils cleaner for longer.

It's amazing how similar this tastes to Fanta Grape. Just 1 vape and that familiar taste springs to mind. It's on the sweetish side but also has a very pleasant sourness to it which I like a lot. The flavour itself is of medium strength, slightly stronger than the VK Pina Colada. It tastes good. I often can taste it on my tongue and it makes me want to eat it. This is what comes to mind:




The throat hit is slightly low for my liking - but bear in mind I like my throat hit very strong. However this juice has a pretty decent punch nonetheless for a 12mg juice. It definitely has more throat hit than the VK Pina Colada, which I reviewed recently. Even my mother confirmed this suspicion  (same equipment same settings). For me, two or more puffs delivers a nice rubbing on the throat. I think most vapers will probably find the throat hit more than adequate.

The juice vapes very nicely. I tested it in both the REO/Rm2 and a mini Protank, but spent more time with it on the REO. It has a smooth texture - puffy - very similar to the VK Pina Colada. It also has a pleasing fizz to it - just like the soda soft drink. I found the fizz to be quite addictive.

It is of medium dryness and importantly, has a natural taste. There are no artificial tones during or after the vape.

The aftertaste is pleasant and is the same Fanta Grape taste. It is quite mild and doesn't linger or leave strange tastes in the mouth.

The only negative of the juice for me is that my wife says the vapour smells over-ripe or "vrot". It's strange because it doesn't smell that way to me. Perhaps that just illustrates how different our senses of smell and taste are.

I enjoyed vaping this at all times of the day. Mornings, afternoons and especially useful for me in the evenings, being a lower nic juice. Nice to have after meals and even first thing in the morning. (Other bolder juices can be a bit too strong for my first morning vape.)

I found this juice worked very well in the REO/RM2 with a 1.2 ohm coil. That translates to 11-15 Watts of power depending on the battery level. It also vaped great in my recoiled mini Protank 2 at about 9 Watts. 

This is not a complex juice - quite a simple one - but a really pleasant fun flavour and allround vape. And at the price (R80 for 20ml) it's a winner for me. Definitely a juice I will re-order and vape from time to time.

If you like the Fanta Grape drink, you will like this one.


Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 with 1.2 ohm coil - cotton wick - (11 to 15 Watts)
- mini Protank 2/Vision Spinner 1 with rebuilt 1.6 ohm coil - cotton wick - 3.8V (around 9 Watts)

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Another outstanding review Hi Ho! I just wish I could find a second juice I like! You guys with all your different flavour make me jealous! I only have one juice in the whole world!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Rob, thanks for the compliment

You are doing well. I think you found 2 other juices from just B didn't you? That peach and apricot. 

You will find more just take it slow and try a few new ones each week. That's my suggestion


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Silver said:


> You are doing well. I think you found 2 other juices from just B didn't you? That peach and apricot.



I did find two that came close... the Just B Peach and Apricot and the Vape Craving one but while I did like them for a few minutes that's about all I could do of both of them... I have kept them in the Kayfun Clone and a mPT3 just because they are my daughters favorites but I will never leave the house with them.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Silver said:


> You will find more just take it slow and try a few new ones each week. That's my suggestion



Tomorrow I may be testing Frenilla, 64 and Bowdens Mate in Kiera.


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Bowdens is great!
Hope you enjoy it. Has a mintiness to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (28/7/14)

Well hoping this is going up in the right place but I have to say something about this flavour, it has blown my mind! If you haven't tried amarula fruit byVK yet you are really missing out! So the technical stuff first I guess:

Company: VapeKing
Product Name: Amarula fruit
Reviewer: Danny
Mod: Spinner 2
Watts/Volts: 3.7 V
Atomiser: Vapemob Revtank
Coil Resistance: 1.8 Ohms
Wicking Material: Silica Wick
Strength: 12mg
Blend: 50/50
Price: R80 for 20ml.
Website: www.vapeking.co.za
Similar to: Nothing that I have vaped.
Website blurb: Fresh african amarula fruit

Reviewer Notes: This is my latest ADV havent put it down since friday. The flavour and scent remind me of the Zimbabwean lowveld, something about that warm sweet taste takes me back to a special place where the world was still wild and the sun set a vivid orange-red. A place I saw my first drunk elephant and gorged my self on the intoxicating fruit of the marula tree. For a single flavour the complexity of this vape is astounding, the sweetness may not be for everyone, but everyone should try it at least once. The options for the flavour crafter are endless, I find myself imagining what just a hint of custard and cinnamon would do to the bouquet. I think every African should have at least one marula memory and this is the perfect vape to reawaken it. I wouldnt recommend it to anyone that doesnt like sweetness, or is looking for a hard throat hit but for the fruit lover or the flavour connoisseur you really need to try it. I also wouldnt take it near any elephant unless youre looking for a real close encounter  . 

Packaging: Not the best, the little plastic dripper is very hard to squeeze, possibly due to the juice hardening it. The contents makes up for almost anything IMO though.

Other notes: The throat hit is what I would have expected from a 12mg sweet juice. I find the flavour melds well into others which is subjective I know but this is the first juice I have found that I like with coffee in the morning and goes well with a beer in the evening. The flavour is consistent on short puffs, but deep lung hits give an inkling of the complexity within. Im trying my best not to sound like the label on a bottle of cheap wine but cant see any way to describe it better. A truly exciting and inspiring african flavour

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/14)

Danny said:


> Well hoping this is going up in the right place but I have to say something about this flavour, it has blown my mind! If you haven't tried amarula fruit byVK yet you are really missing out! So the technical stuff first I guess:
> 
> Company: VapeKing
> Product Name: Amarula fruit
> ...


 
Awesome Review thanks Danny  I find it too sweet but I am not a fan of sweet / Fruit flavors so I think your review is spot on

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bonez007 (21/8/14)

Hi guys,

I am busy preparing my work area to start building my first coil ever, to put into my magma thats having a vodka bath right now. While doing this, i loaded up the VK4 in my Vision spinner 2/protank mini 3.

The liquid is clear, and smells like a bright honey. I felt a bit nervous that this would be a sharp vape. I was wrong...

On first inhale i was so surprised at how smooth this was. No sharp notes in the flavour was found. This is a sweet vape. This is a blend of caramel and tobacco, but i kinda taste honey in there too? Whatever it is, i like it.
The flavour, to me, has its highest point of sweetness on the 4,3v setting, and at 4,8v the tobacco comes out more. All the way through the voltage settings (3,3 to 4,8) the flavours were smooth and enjoyable.
Note, this is a lighter tobacco. Not like a pipe or cigar type of tobacco.

All in all, i like the flavour. Wish it had more throat hit though. No complaints about the vapour production. I will drip this in my magma and update this.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/8/14)

Hi @Bonez007 

Thanks for your feedback. 

But please note that reviews are done in the thread for that manufacturer.

In future, please find the manufacturer thread and add your review there.

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/14)

Thanks for the review

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (21/8/14)

VK4 is my all day vape, I really do enjoy it, but the past 2 days of trying the last bottle I bought, the taste is a bit bland, but then again it could just be my taste buds telling me to put it down for a bit...lol

But its an awesome all day vape and been enjoying a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/14)

I have moved @Bonez007 's VK4 review and subsequent posts to this Vape King thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

This is my 1st review so please bare with me 

So i bought me some juices from Vape King... Wacky Wicks, Bubblegum and Cotton Candy, all 3 12mg nic and have been vaping them in the Aerotank Giant at 0.8ohm on the Panzer..

Wacky Wicks - Very nice strong flavour a rough aftertaste.. nice for a now and then vape but not my fav im afraid..still not bad tho

Bubblegum - Gona give it the MacDonnalds slogan "I'm Lovin' It" really good juice there!

Cotton Candy -  Giving it the Pringles Slogan "Once you pop, you can't stop" Oh man this stuff is the best i have tried ever.. so good i wana drink the juice (too bad i only got one) 

On a side note i like my vapes sweet and a very good job on those juices! you will definitely hear from me again for some more!

Good Job!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/14)

Rudi said:


> This is my 1st review so please bare with me
> 
> So i bought me some juices from Vape King... Wacky Wicks, Bubblegum and Cotton Candy, all 3 12mg nic and have been vaping them in the Aerotank Giant at 0.8ohm on the Panzer..
> 
> ...



Thank you Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thank you Rudi


Always a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/11/14)

Rudi said:


> This is my 1st review so please bare with me
> 
> So i bought me some juices from Vape King... Wacky Wicks, Bubblegum and Cotton Candy, all 3 12mg nic and have been vaping them in the Aerotank Giant at 0.8ohm on the Panzer..
> 
> ...


Sweet job, thanks.....remember jooses are the only sweet you are allowed now!


----------



## Silver (6/11/14)

Rudi said:


> This is my 1st review so please bare with me
> 
> So i bought me some juices from Vape King... Wacky Wicks, Bubblegum and Cotton Candy, all 3 12mg nic and have been vaping them in the Aerotank Giant at 0.8ohm on the Panzer..
> 
> ...



Thanks for your impressions @Rudi - and for taking the time to share them.

Have been toying with the idea of Wacky Wicks for some time - but what is that rough aftertaste you refer to? Is it just harsh on the throat hit? Or does it have to do with the flavour itself?


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for your impressions @Rudi - and for taking the time to share them.
> 
> Have been toying with the idea of Wacky Wicks for some time - but what is that rough aftertaste you refer to? Is it just harsh on the throat hit? Or does it have to do with the flavour itself?


the throat hit on the 12mg for me is a bit rough.. im a mouth-to-lung hitter at the moment and it makes me cough now and then..dont get me wrong its still a nice juice, i just get that overwelming burn in my throat and chest after a few drags.. think if you lower the nic lvl it should be very good.. other than that i like it... vaping on it as we speak.. on the inhale im getting the wicks flavor like i could remember the old school gum, but getting a Clove/spicy like cinimon taste on the exhale.. not an ADV for me but as a now and then i like it..  

Hope that explaines it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Must also add it might have to do with the sub ohm coils from kanger.. tried it in my PT3 1.8 ohm now and its much smoother/cooler


----------



## WHITELABEL (6/11/14)

Sold me on the cotton candy, I'm going to have to take a drive past there tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Sold me on the cotton candy, I'm going to have to take a drive past there tomorrow


Man that stuff is the sh!t! im serious if i could drink it i would its so good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)

Andre said:


> Sweet job, thanks.....remember jooses are the only sweet you are allowed now!


Yea @Andre  mis the damn coke tho...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/11/14)

Rudi said:


> the throat hit on the 12mg for me is a bit rough.. im a mouth-to-lung hitter at the moment and it makes me cough now and then..dont get me wrong its still a nice juice, i just get that overwelming burn in my throat and chest after a few drags.. think if you lower the nic lvl it should be very good.. other than that i like it... vaping on it as we speak.. on the inhale im getting the wicks flavor like i could remember the old school gum, but getting a Clove/spicy like cinimon taste on the exhale.. not an ADV for me but as a now and then i like it..
> 
> Hope that explaines it



Thanks @Rudi - much appreciated.
I think I will give it a try sometime.


----------



## Puff Daddy (20/10/15)

So lets get to the flavour with out any delay, there are 3 distinct flavours that are present in this Juice. These are:

#1 Mint

#2 Chocolate

#3 Plastic 

So the mint taste is a crisp taste, that has a strong presents in this juice. If I had to guess it is Koolada that is used to achieve this. The reason for this assumption is that the mint taste is more of a cooling sensation.
If you go further with this juice you will find the presence of a hint of chocolate, almost as if this flavour was meant to be reminiscent of "After 8's". A classic flavour in my opinion.
The most disappointing thing by far was the after taste of plastic. I'm not sure if it was due to the unbalanced mint flavour or the soft plastic bottle it came in, but it ruined the whole experiance for me.

On that note this E-juice has a lot of potential, provided that the mint profile is expanded to be more complex, the chocolate flavour is intensified with an introduction of a cream flavour, and the plastic taste is corrected.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> So lets get to the flavour with out any delay, there are 3 distinct flavours that are present in this Juice. These are:
> 
> #1 Mint
> 
> ...


Moved to VapeKing's juice review thread


----------



## Sticky Icky (20/10/15)

Pretty simple, purchased VK grape soda and gummiberry juice. absolutely tasty juices especially the gummiberry. It kinda has this almond essence scent to it which is smooth and easy. 

any review tried the lime milkshake?


----------



## Rafique (20/10/15)

Stswberries and cream is my ADV. Best juice suited for my taste buds


----------



## Chezzig (1/2/16)

My all day Bape has been the Carmel toffee for the last few days !!! Sooooo delicious !!! Pure caramel toffee !!!!!! Yummy ! Can't get enough

Another absolute favorite is the Gummy berry Juice and cotton candy but I'm enjoying the Carmel toffee so much I can't vape anything else at the monment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (19/9/16)

i was skeptical of these at first due to their pricing but I figured, nothing ventured nothing gained and bought a few bottles.

*Gear
*
_Melo3 tank
0.3 ohm stock coil_

*Creme Soda
*
_Really didn't enjoy this flavour, very synthetic and sickly sweet.

*Piña Colada
*
I had high hopes for this initially, good fragrance. Unfortunately the coconut is overpowering so you don't get much of a pineapple flavour coming through. Slight menthol aftertaste.

*Apple pie
*
After the first two I wasn't optimistic but forged ahead nonetheless. 
Very faint flavour but good. Desperate to get more out of this, I tried varying my wattage and BINGO!! At 40W this juice came to life, rich, deep, sweet pastry.......sweet buttery apple....oh joy. Will definitely be buying this again.

*Banana Bonanza
*
I tried this just after having Peanut Brittle by Blends of Distinction, which in hindsight was a mistake. All I could taste was exquisite nutty goodness. So after a quick swap of devices and a mouth wash, I got down to the task of tasting.
At 35W you get a warm cloud of sweet banana rolling over your tongue, so thick you want to take a bite out of it. On exhale the luxurious caramel floods your senses. You half expect a brown cloud of sugary vapor.
Another winner guys, at the price a real winner.

So in conclusion, 4 bought....1 vile, 1 decent and 2 fantastic. If you consider that they are R90 per 30ml, there really isn't better bang for your buck out there ATM.

Ps sorry for the long post, hopefully it was helpful._

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/16)

Thanks for sharing your views @Strontium
Not a long post at all, its very helpful

Just a headsup for future, it helps to mention what device and coil you are using

Have moved it to this existing Vape King Juice Reviews thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/10/16)

Hi all

It's been a long while since I reviewed a Vape King juice. I like their Pina Colada and Grape Soda and have re-ordered those a few times. 

I am a tobacco fan but with my favourite WB Blackbird not easy to get anymore, my plan is to try more local tobaccoes. 

So when I saw the Hazelnut Cigar at the VK NorthCliff launch a few months back, I bought a bottle. I got the 12mg strength. The 20ml bottle cost me R80. It is a 65% VG blend. I believe VK have since changed their packaging and bottle sizes. 

Have been vaping it for about two weeks. Here goes...

*Vape King - HAZELNUT CIGAR (12mg)*

*Bottom line - a bold rich and bitter tobacco with a bit of sweetness in the background. I like it for its boldness, ruggedness and decent throat hit. I enjoyed the flavour for the occasional strong vape - but it's just a pity that I found it to be quite a coil gunker so I had to rewick more frequently. I will probably not re-order. *




The juice has a dark brown colour and a feint "tobaccoey" smell. 

On the vape I get an immediate *strong rich bitter tobacco taste* with something a bit sweet in the background. It's definitely bold and "rugged" - that suits me! The tobacco component is the dominant feature. Is it a cigar? I don't really know because I was never into cigars - but it is a strongish full tobacco taste. Not easy for me to describe the tobacco taste itself - but it's deep and rich. Earthy, woody perhaps - i.e. not grassy. There is a bitterness to the tobacco which I quite like - and it becomes more prominent in the aftertaste. Overall it's a strong flavoured juice.

The sweetness in the background is not obvious - doesn't strike me as hazelnut - but I do get a background nutty sort of taste now and then. The bit of sweetness does balance the tobacco bitterness but the bitterness still dominates.

I got more used to the taste the more I vaped it - and did enjoy the flavour. 

It's not a sweet vape - more of a bitter type of taste. I found it to be a wettish vape. It is certainly warm and not cool. 

*Throat hit was surprisingly good *for a 12mg 65%VG juice (from my perspective). It delivered in that department. Not the strongest throat hit I have had but very satisfactory. The boldness of the flavour likely contributes to this. Vapour production was good.

This is definitely a bold vape. Not something I would vape mindlessly - more like an occasional vape when I felt like that taste. So not an alldayer for me. I liked it while drinking coffee and for a few puffs after dinner.

*The aftertaste is a bitter tobacco one.* Even 10 minutes after vaping this, just exhaling through your nose, you can still taste that deep tobacco - but it becomes quite bitter. It reminds me a lot of smoking. 

I only used my "Tobacco Reo" with RM2 for this juice because I prefer my tobaccoes strong and in mouth to lung mode. A drawback for me with this juice was the way it gunked the coils and wicks in my RM2. The first 2ml or so is lovely, then the vape starts degrading a bit. Less vaporisation and a more subdued vape. Nowhere near the first 2ml. So I had to dry burn and rewick more frequently to get the most out of it. I initially thought something was wrong with my setup and even tried three different coils with different IDs and wicking materials - but got the same result. It's a pity because I quite like the flavour. 

How does this compare with other tobacco juices? It's more bitter than Blackbird. Along the same lines of Hurricane Vapor Sunshine Cured, but I think not as authentic. Also along the lines of Vape Elixir's pure tobacco but a lot darker and richer. VE's Pure Tobacco is lighter and has more "grassiness" to it. 

Overall, I enjoyed this juice but was disappointed at how much of a coil gunker it was. Leading to a degraded vape and having to rewick. I think this juice is suited for drippers and rebuildables where you can rewick easily. I won't be suggesting it for commercial coil setups even though I didn't attempt that 

If you want something quite dark, rich, bold and bitter, give this a try - but be prepared to rewick more frequently. 

Packaging:

Simple packaging. A plastic squeezable bottle with an easy to use nozzle. 
The labelling is good. It has the PG/VG ratio and the nic strength.
The cap however is not of the child deterrent variety. 
Vape King has since changed their bottles and packaging, so this packaging has been phased out I believe. 

Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 - 0.4 ohm para coil - Jap Cotton wick - (35 to 45 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Carnival (16/1/18)

@Silver I see what you mean about Vape King’s Hazelnut Cigar being a coil and wick gunker. For me, I’d rather still vape it, even though I’ll need to wick more frequently. I tried it for the first time today (in my RDA, won’t be putting it in any tank ) and I LOVE it. This juice has quickly become my “go to” for whenever I feel like a stinkie, or even just for when I feel like a strong tobacco flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

*Vape King (house-brand) - Tiramisu*
@Stroodlepuff

Flavour Description:
“A delectable dessert vape, composed of smooth coffee and creamy layers of cake.
Please note this is a Limited Edition Beta juice”

VG/PG: 65/35
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment:
Considering that this is an inexpensive juice (only R80/35ml), I was pleasantly surprised. The coffee flavour is light and enjoyable - perhaps too light as a first-vape-of-the-day, but good for during the day.

Would I buy this juice again: Yes

*EDIT: Bottle size 35ml, not 30ml*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/8/18)

Vape King
VK Prime Passionate (house brand)




Asvape Gabriel 80w mod
Watts/Volts: 37w / 3.55v

Riscle Pirate King RDA
0.34 ohms
Streaky Cotton

Strength: 3mg
Website: https://www.vapeking.co.za/vk-prime-passionate-60ml.html?rid


My first impression upon tasting a drop of the juice on my tongue, it tasted like medicine. BUT however my view changed when I dripped into my RDA and was blown away by the flavour. It tastes very similar to the passion fruit drink that you buy at the shops or the granadilla ones that my Gran used to make when I was a kid.

Not overly sweet, which surprised me as I dislike very sweet juices. It's not overpowering either, it is just perfect in my opinion. Perfect for an all day summer vape.

@Stroodlepuff I would suggest a version that has menthol in for those who like iced juices and I definitely would take up an iced one myself.

Similar to: Lecol Passion Fruit or granadilla cool drink.

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Vape King
> VK Prime Passionate (house brand)
> 
> View attachment 141056
> ...



Also got my bottle today and im getting a koolada effect, not menthol but a cool ice feel from mine? 

Sigelei Fuchai 213W
Watts/Volts: 40w / 4.73v

OBS Engine V1 RTA
0.53 ohms
Single Coil build (between Velocity Deck)
Mr Fluff - Lung Candy

Strength: 3mg

I must confess, i started vaping this without rewicking and after vaping Mr hardwicks apple cookie (Limited as it seems its not available to public) and the first couple of puffs i started getting the flavor. Its a good flavour, not too sweet and almost musky to me unless thats the previous juice still coming through. I get a cooling affect as if you are drinking a ice cold granadilla juice. Personally im not one for vape juices that has this cooling affect but i think in summer it will be great and refreshing! Great flavor with a slight lime/lemon taste to it. 

Will rewick tonight with the Octocotton and give it a proper bash and report back. I think my Wife will love this juice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (15/9/18)

Hi all

Been a while since I've reviewed a Vape King juice. This one is from their new VK Prime range. I got a bottle of VK Prime PomCool quite a while back. It costs R120 for 60ml. Got the 6mg version. Started vaping it about a month ago so have gotten to know it fairly well and have nearly finished the bottle. Here goes...

*VK PRIME - POMCOOL (6mg)*

*Bottom line - wow, what a great tasting fruity juice. Pleasant surprise. I like it for it's mild cool raspberry sherbet type of taste. And that it's light and refreshing with the coolness. Has a lovely soft texture and I enjoyed vaping it a lot. Will definitely be re-ordering.*







The juice has an orange colour and a fruity smell to it.

On the vape, I get a *mild cool raspberry sherbet taste*. It's very tasty. Hard to pinpoint the exact flavours. For me a bit of raspberry and something slightly sour which I like. It all works well and the medley tastes good. There is a slight candyish sort of taste but its pleasant. Then the coolness. It's not icy it's just cool and refreshing. The flavours are light, not heavy. Makes you want to vape more to get more of the taste. Lol. Definitely morish. The flavours are well balanced. It's a refreshing vape that makes me feel light and airy.

The juice is *slightly sweet *but not overly so. Just right for me. Perhaps because its lightly flavoured. It's medium on the "dry/wet scale". Definitely a cool vape with the refreshing coolness in it. I find it tastes natural - no synthetic tones coming through.

It's *low in the throat hit* department. (6mg in the Dvarw) I could have had a bit more punch - I see it is offered in 12mg so I need to try that. But that's just me - I like my throat hit. Despite that I enjoyed vaping this. Good vapour production. I suppose par for a 70VG juice.

The *texture on this juice is great*. It's a soft and premium feel. And this helps to make it a nice mellow vape. Definite all day potential because it's not overbearing.

It vaped well in my Dvarw. No problems. I didn't vape it in any other devices because I liked the experience in the Dvarw a lot so didn't need to try anything else.

The *aftertaste* is very pleasant and fairly short lived. It leaves me with a refreshing slightly fruity taste and a little bit of tingling from the coolness. Lovely.

I enjoyed vaping this throughout the day but preferred later in the day (I am more of a MTL vaper in the mornings and I vaped this as a restricted lung). It's a light and fresh vape with a little bit of a tingle. Perhaps a slight fizz to it. Lovely.

I can't report any negatives with this juice.

I like my fruity menthol vapes and while this is not a menthol it's definitely a cool fruit. I have enjoyed it from the start but have grown to like it and appreciate it more over time. If you like your light fruity vapes, definitely give this a try.

I also think it's great value at R120 for 60ml. I will definitely be getting a few more bottles. Big ups to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff on this new juice. And to Max on the VK team who I believe mixed it up. What a delightful and pleasant juice indeed!

Packaging:

Plastic 60ml gorilla type bottle with a fine nozzle that works well.
The labelling is good and the nic strength and PG/VG ratio is clearly marked.
The cap is of the child deterrent variety.

Equipment used:

Dvarw DL (on Minikin V1.5) - 0.7 ohm Vandy Vape NI80 MTL fused clapton coil - Royal wicks - (20 to 25 Watts)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/9/18)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been a while since I've reviewed a Vape King juice. This one is from their new VK Prime range. I got a bottle of VK Prime PomCool quite a while back. It costs R120 for 60ml. Got the 6mg version. Started vaping it about a month ago so have gotten to know it fairly well and have nearly finished the bottle. Here goes...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words @Silver.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (18/9/18)

also really enjoying this Juice.. I feel I get a bit tired of the taste though after half a day...anyone else experience that?


----------



## Silver (18/9/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> also really enjoying this Juice.. I feel I get a bit tired of the taste though after half a day...anyone else experience that?



I wasnt vaping it exclusively @Martin Narainsamy - not sure if you were
It was in the Dvarw for about a month and the Dvarw was about one of four devices on the go
I find i tire of most juices when i vape them exclusively for more than a few hours
I need to change it up all the time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (18/9/18)

Agree @Silver I generally change my juice after every tank so use 6/7 different juices/day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Standing by for Vape King Beta juices to arrive... Testing system ready!
> 
> View attachment 2809



Damn @Rob Fisher... you've come quite a long way

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/20)

Here are my first impressions of Prime Vape FIZZAPPLE ICE

I bought it a while back and tried it briefly but not properly. I got busy. So back into the cupboard it went. Prime Vape is a juice line created by Vape King but it stands on its own as a separate brand. I love the PomCool which has a delicious raspberry taste so I was keen to try out the FizzApple. I enjoy my fruity ice vapes. I got the 6mg strength. Been vaping it today in the Hadaly...

*Prime Vape - FIZZAPPLE ICE 6mg*

First impression - wow, this is a great juice! Sweet and sour apple with a sherbet vibe and some awesome coolness. Well blended and not too sweet or too sour. I can see myself vaping a lot more of this.

It’s lovely. A tasty sweet and sour apple with some awesome coolness.

The sweet and sour are quite evenly matched, so not too sweet or too sour. Just right. Good balance. The sour has a lovely twang to it. Just enough to get you to vape more but not enough to be too sour, balanced by the sweetness. 

There’s also a definite sherbet fizzy vibe which I enjoy. It’s like those green apple suckers when you get to the sherbet part in the middle. 

This juice is mixed beautifully. And it has that signature coolness similar to the PomCool juice which I love. it’s not an arctic icy blast but a generous dose of coolness which blends with the other flavours and leaves your mouth with a pleasant refreshing aftertaste.

Wow, this juice has impressed me and I am enjoying it thoroughly. 

Well done to @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff , @MADMAX and the Prime Vape team. You have created a great juice here that delivers very well. Great thing is it’s price. I paid R120 for 60ml so it’s good value.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 3


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/20)

Silver said:


> Here are my first impressions of Prime Vape FIZZAPPLE ICE
> 
> I bought it a while back and tried it briefly but not properly. I got busy. So back into the cupboard it went. Prime Vape is a juice line created by Vape King but it stands on its own as a separate brand. I love the PomCool which has a delicious raspberry taste so I was keen to try out the FizzApple. I enjoy my fruity ice vapes. I got the 6mg strength. Been vaping it today in the Hadaly...
> 
> ...


I can only explain this juice in one way, there must be an extra hole in the bottle somewhere, it finishes way too fast!  @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff and Max the mixer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> It's been a long while since I reviewed a Vape King juice. I like their Pina Colada and Grape Soda and have re-ordered those a few times.
> 
> ...


Sounds good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

